# Overlap protection should dig deeper for a non-conflicting airing...



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

I can't be the only one with this problem. I have a Season Pass for "Mile High" on BBCA. It's first airing each week is Sunday at 11:00 pm. I've got "Desperate Housewives" on a Season Pass and it records at 10:00 pm. What happens though is sometimes DH will run a minute or two over and "Mile High" gets trimmed, usually the hook for the episode.
"Mile High" repeats the episode a few more times during the week. It would be nice if the scheduler would look ahead for another airing to avoid the conflict (the way it normally does during a conflict) first and if it can't find an airing in the future, THEN settle on the episode that requires the trim.


----------

